# Exterior wood shutters



## pennpainter (Apr 1, 2019)

I am breaking in my painting business and do mostly interior. A client wants me to paint these old shutters, they have already been stripped and sanded. I plan to use an airless sprayer.

Whats the best prime/paint for this? I've used BIN on interior stuff, can that hold up outside? I've used SW Resilience before, but never sprayed it. Can anyone recommend a good combo of paints that easy to spray?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Residue from stripper*



pennpainter said:


> I am breaking in my painting business and do mostly interior. A client wants me to paint these old shutters, they have already been stripped and sanded. I plan to use an airless sprayer.
> 
> Whats the best prime/paint for this? I've used BIN on interior stuff, can that hold up outside? I've used SW Resilience before, but never sprayed it. Can anyone recommend a good combo of paints that easy to spray?


You say they have been stripped already? What chemical ws used to strip them and has it all been thoroughly rinsed off, with lacquer thinner for example?

futtyos


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

make sure theyre risned clean, sand 120 grit, seal them up with dalys benite, prime with BM094 or 046, top coat regal exterior mooreguard/mooreglo or aura ext.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I would remove the hinges as well..


----------



## pennpainter (Apr 1, 2019)

futtyos said:


> You say they have been stripped already? What chemical ws used to strip them and has it all been thoroughly rinsed off, with lacquer thinner for example?


They used "Citristrip" to strip it down, probably not rinsed. Guessing that isn't the best product to use on these?



Delta Painting said:


> I would remove the hinges as well..


They are rusted on pretty good. Gonna try to tape them up I think.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Check the internet*



pennpainter said:


> They used "Citristrip" to strip it down, probably not rinsed. Guessing that isn't the best product to use on these?
> 
> 
> 
> They are rusted on pretty good. Gonna try to tape them up I think.


pp, here is a link to Citristrip and how to use it:

http://www.citristrip.com/product/paint-varnish-stripping-gel-non-nmp

You might call the company and ask them what to wipe these down with to make sure they are properly rinsed.

futtyos


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

With Citrustrip you neutralize it with mineral spirits and a scotchbrite pad. If residue remains it will most likely bubble any paint applied.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

If there are only four of them why set up a sprayer? You need to prime them and back brush it into the grain anyway so why spray them. Resilience sprays like any other paint, right tip, right pressure no problem. I have been using it for years. Sprayed 15 gallons of flat on stucco today.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

If it was me and since they are already down for you, 
I'd use a long oil primer on them via a brush or roller and back brush and let it dry thoroughly (could be several days pending environment).

I like the slow dry oil for solid wood items like this still where time is available. 

Then sand making sure to avoid burning through and then topcoat twice with any decent exterior acrylic.

Obviously make sure you prime and paint all sides.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

pennpainter said:


> I am breaking in my painting business and do mostly interior. A client wants me to paint these old shutters, they have already been stripped and sanded. I plan to use an airless sprayer.
> 
> Whats the best prime/paint for this? I've used BIN on interior stuff, can that hold up outside? I've used SW Resilience before, but never sprayed it. Can anyone recommend a good combo of paints that easy to spray?


-If you don't have time to wait for a long oil-primer, you can use a fast oil primer like Coverstain (sand lightly before top coating). 

-Topcoat with Emerald Urethane-fortified Semi-Gloss.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

sayn3ver said:


> If it was me and since they are already down for you,
> I'd use a long oil primer on them via a brush or roller and back brush and let it dry thoroughly (could be several days pending environment).
> 
> I like the slow dry oil for solid wood items like this still where time is available.
> ...



IMO products like benite do a better job of sealing/conditioning old wood like this.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> -If you don't have time to wait for a long oil-primer, you can use a fast oil primer like Coverstain (sand lightly before top coating).
> 
> -Topcoat with Emerald Urethane-fortified Semi-Gloss.



coverstain for exterior? Maybe in a pinch but certainly better options available.



I know SW advertises emerald urethane for exterior use but its not exactly a good product to use on exterior wood.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> coverstain for exterior? Maybe in a pinch but certainly better options available.
> 
> 
> 
> I know SW advertises emerald urethane for exterior use but its not exactly a good product to use on exterior wood.


Coverstain is the best option available around here. 

I use Emerald on doors all the time. What's wrong with it?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> Coverstain is the best option available around here.
> 
> I use Emerald on doors all the time. What's wrong with it?



Hard inflexible coating on exterior wood?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Hard inflexible coating on exterior wood?


I do not believe that is correct.
What is your source for saying that Emerald is "inflexible"?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> I do not believe that is correct.
> What is your source for saying that Emerald is "inflexible"?



Its a urethane/alkyd cabinet grade enamel ie its a hard, tight, partially crosslinked film.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Holland said:
> 
> 
> > I do not believe that is correct.
> ...


Emerald is an Acrylic/urethane; It remains flexible.

I would appreciate if you didn’t pan my suggestions without credible sources.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> Emerald is an Acrylic/urethane; It remains flexible.
> 
> I would appreciate if you didn’t pan my suggestions without *credible sources.*



Cabinetcoat and ultraplate are urethane/acrylic. emerald is alkyd/urethane. check the datasheet.




> It delivers the look, feel and durability of an oil based enamel with the convenience of a waterbased formula




Cabinet enamels aren't typically spec'd exterior for a reason also I wouldn't typically spec a oil based enamel on exterior wood so....


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

PDS states Emerald is suitable for Interior and Exterior use:

“Wood, Plywood, Composition Board
Clean the surface thoroughly then sand any exposed wood to a fresh surface. Patch all holes and imperfections with a wood filler or putty and sand smooth. All patched areas must be primed. Knots and some woods, such as redwood and cedar, contain a high amount of tannin, a colored wood extract. If applied to these bare woods, it may show some staining. Exterior: If staining persists, spot prime severe areas with 1 coat of Exterior Oil-Based Wood Primer prior to using.“

*soap and water cleanup.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> PDS states Emerald is suitable for Interior and Exterior use:
> 
> “Wood, Plywood, Composition Board
> Clean the surface thoroughly then sand any exposed wood to a fresh surface. Patch all holes and imperfections with a wood filler or putty and sand smooth. All patched areas must be primed. Knots and some woods, such as redwood and cedar, contain a high amount of tannin, a colored wood extract. If applied to these bare woods, it may show some staining. Exterior: If staining persists, spot prime severe areas with 1 coat of Exterior Oil-Based Wood Primer prior to using.“
> ...



DTM acrylics also spec exterior wood, some oil enamels spec interior drywall application etc etc. The data sheet can say all it wants, just because it says you can doesn't mean its the best option.


On exterior wood I would almost always spec something more flexible like mooreglo over a DTM acrylic for example.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I thought benite was just thinned out alkyd varnish used to promote even staining?





cocomonkeynuts said:


> sayn3ver said:
> 
> 
> > If it was me and since they are already down for you,
> ...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

sayn3ver said:


> I thought benite was just thinned out alkyd varnish used to promote even staining?



Its not the only resins in benite but that's the idea behind most prestain conditioners. In fact i mainly spec benite for its sealing properties and not just to prevent blotchiness (It has the opposite effect with lenmar alkyd stains FYI  ). 



It penetrates fairly deep and gives some structure back to damaged wood. It also stops the wood from taking on moisture, which is a good thing for exterior especially when moisture is expected to be present. Those shutters in the photo's are just screaming for some benite. Also works great on reclaimed lumber.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> DTM acrylics also spec exterior wood, some oil enamels spec interior drywall application etc etc. The data sheet can say all it wants, just because it says you can doesn't mean its the best option.
> 
> 
> On exterior wood I would almost always spec something more flexible like mooreglo over a DTM acrylic for example.


I contacted SW Technical Support and (3) different SW stores to ask whether Emerald would be suitable for use on Exterior Wooden Shutters, and specifically whether it remains flexible or if it becomes brittle as it ages. I did this because I wanted to know, but also because it seems there is not sufficient evidence on the table to support the claim that it is "inflexible". 

The answer was unanimously that it remains flexible and it would be suited for that application.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> I contacted SW Technical Support and (3) different SW stores to ask whether Emerald would be suitable for use on Exterior Wooden Shutters, and specifically whether it remains flexible or if it becomes brittle as it ages. I did this because I wanted to know, but also because it seems there is not sufficient evidence on the table to support the claim that it is "inflexible".
> 
> The answer was unanimously that it remains flexible and it would be suited for that application.



I still don't see how a interior trim/cabinet enamel is better suited than an exterior product but I guess if SW is willing to warranty any issue then go for it.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Does conditioner give raw wood a bit of water resistance? I was thinking about using up an old can of prestain on my wallpaper boards, rather than buying TWS

Im thinking water beading , but not film forming and especially not staining.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> Does conditioner give raw wood a bit of water resistance? I was thinking about using up an old can of prestain on my wallpaper boards, rather than buying TWS
> 
> Im thinking water beading , but not film forming and especially not staining.



Depends on which product but in general yes.


Benite you can leave uncoated for 6+ months and it won't take on moisture in that time. You can then come back, scuff and stain it.


Benite can also be used as its own finish if you wanted. It can also be intermixed with oil based stains to use as a toner.


I have also seen it used on vertical concrete/masonry surfaces.


Dalys Ship'nShore has much better standing water resistance than Benite though, that's what I would use for your application. Phenolic resin, rosin and urethane


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I still don't see how a interior trim/cabinet enamel is better suited than an exterior product but I guess if SW is willing to warranty any issue then go for it.



Emerald Urethane is a great paint for Exterior Front Doors. 

I will concede that Emerald may not be necessary for shutters (any exterior 100% Acrylic Paint would be sufficient). 

Would they look nice on shutters? *YES. *
Would they look nice if your front door was also Emerald Urethane? *YES.*

Emerald Urethane is approved for Exterior use.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> Emerald Urethane is a great paint for Exterior Front Doors.
> 
> I will concede that Emerald may not be necessary for shutters (any exterior 100% Acrylic Paint would be sufficient).
> 
> ...



So are DTM acrylics, which remain somewhat flexible, doesn't mean I would ever spec them for exterior wood instead of an exterior product.


I suppose my concern is that those shutters are obviously getting moisture damage, they're going to have some expansion over the seasons. How flexible/breathable is a cabinet grade enamel designed to be? I just don't imagine it has as much elasticity as exterior paints.


----------



## michaeljmann2000 (Jun 5, 2017)

I would use a good latex primer, assuming owner is not looking for a brand new looking set of shutters prime everything. Two coats of PPG 2 part urethane DTM-DTR or equivalent and you are good for many years. 200 bucks per gallon though but worth it.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

$200 for paint for Shutters????? Good friggin lord...


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

The shutters appear to be fabricated out of southern yellow pine. SYP poses challenges when painting. First off it bleeds/discolors, being a very pitchy/resinous wood, even as old as the shutters may be, so you wouldn’t want to use a WB primer. SYP also had a tendency to not hold paint very well. 

I’d recommend sanding the crap out of them with a heavier grit than you’d normally use on other exterior paint grade species, maybe even as low as #80, then wipe them down with acetone to remove some of the surface resins. Probably best off using a long oil primer cut with a splash of thinner, brush applying the primer working it into the wood, not spraying it. Save your spraying for the finish coats only.


----------



## vwbowman (May 15, 2017)

*Spot on!*



cocomonkeynuts said:


> make sure theyre risned clean, sand 120 grit, seal them up with dalys benite, prime with BM094 or 046, top coat regal exterior mooreguard/mooreglo or aura ext.


If the shutters are to be a color intense finish, I would encourage Aura, more neutral colors MoorGard or MoorGlo. The reason being is that Aura holds more colorant and bonds that colorant at a molecular level, it will simply outlast anything else.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> $200 for paint for Shutters????? Good friggin lord...



That suff isn't recommend on exterior wood anyway, same with any 2K finish. Its too brittle.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> That suff isn't recommend on exterior wood anyway, same with any 2K finish. Its too brittle.


That, but even if it did work, whats the point of making the shutters last five times longer than the rest of the houses paint job? The whole thing is gonna be repainted at once anyway. What are they gonna do, bag off the shutters for the next repaint? Its all about the PRIMER, anyway. Prime it is good as you can, and paint it with whatever you're putting on the rest of the house.


----------

